# Interesting strange noise..kind of stumped.



## JJOcean (Oct 24, 2021)

Our 2018 LT runs great with new brakes all around from the dealer. However it has a strange noise that seems to come from the back of the car. A bit of a very light clink like something metal lightly hitting metal. No sound over speed bumps so I kind of ruled out suspension issues. My guess was possibly a caliper problem or loose pad in the caliper. I hear it mostly as you start from a stop or stop then back up. And the sound is not constant sort of hit and miss. At first I thought something was loose in the trunk or the tire iron was loose and slightly hitting the jack under the tire. Just enough of a sound that drives me crazy. Any thoughts at all would help and thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JJOcean said:


> Our 2018 LT runs great with new brakes all around from the dealer. However it has a strange noise that seems to come from the back of the car. A bit of a very light clink like something metal lightly hitting metal. No sound over speed bumps so I kind of ruled out suspension issues. My guess was possibly a caliper problem or loose pad in the caliper. I hear it mostly as you start from a stop or stop then back up. And the sound is not constant sort of hit and miss. At first I thought something was loose in the trunk or the tire iron was loose and slightly hitting the jack under the tire. Just enough of a sound that drives me crazy. Any thoughts at all would help and thanks!


Jack the rear up and use a bar or something to try and lift the wheel up and down to recreate it. Else partially take the rear brakes apart to see if you find it. Also check the heat shields under the vehicle to see if you can rattle any of those as well.

If you figure it out, let us know.

*Click, tick and rattle cause and fix list*


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Make sure the metal clips that hold in the brake pads are secure and in place. You never know what the installer did/missed etc...


----------



## JJOcean (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks and will check those things out this weekend!


----------



## JJOcean (Oct 24, 2021)

OK, So I found a video on YouTube that referred to a TSB and it was spot on the same problem I am having. I would not have figured it out unless I saw the video. Evidently it is a common problem with a Cruze. The noise the video shows is exactly the sound I have. Basically the sound comes from the slight twisting of the rear axle and the fix is to drill a small hole on either side and soak it in WD-40 for about 15 seconds per side. If you want to see the video the link is here. And again in a million years I would never have figured it out except for the video.

I poked around and found the TSB: 16-NA-316 the link is here.https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/MC-10137631-9999.pdf


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Interesting, thanks for posting that. I can honestly say I have never heard or noticed that sound on my 2016.

Great for future reference.

Jason


----------



## JJOcean (Oct 24, 2021)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting that. I can honestly say I have never heard or noticed that sound on my 2016.
> 
> Great for future reference.
> 
> Jason


Glad to help out and hopefully someone else may benefit. A strange problem and easy fix if I do say so.


----------

